# Desantis Invisible Agent?



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking for a good IWB that sits lower down. Most of the IWB have a lot of the grip up out of the waistband. Anybody got one of these Desantis ones?


----------



## laktrash (Jun 16, 2010)

I think this was kicked around a little on another forum. No trigger guard ? I believe one of the pictures shows it with a compact S&W and no trigger on the gun. Sorry I can't post the picture


----------

